# Aphids on rose of sharon



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

I've never had aphids on any of my shrubs before but I think that's whats on my rose of sharon (sorry for the poor pic). One website says if you simply spray normal water with a hose every few days for 2 weeks it will knock them off and they won't find their way back? Would certainly be preferable to another chem.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

In my opinion, I would try in this order:

-Beneficial insects (ladybugs can eat 50 aphids a day. You can order them from Amazon)
-Anything with Spinosad - Naturalyte is my preferred, it's cheap and works great. Use at 2 oz/gal and spray in the evening, apps 2 weeks apart until problem is gone.
-Neem oil - will also control fungal issues, but it's messy and sticky to get out of your spray equipment


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

https://www.spectracide.com/products/insect-killers/outdoor-insect-killers/spectracide-malathion-insect-spray-concentrate.aspx


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

+1 on ^^^previous replies^^^ and I'll add:

Obtain some active ingredient Imidacloprid and follow the directions for application rates in drenching the roots. The active ingredient is systemic; the plant will absorb the a.i. into its circulatory system and any insects biting into the plant are drt. (Never occurred to me I've never seen any aphids on any shrubs in our yard and that makes sense as we root drench all our shrubs every Spring against Japanese beetles ....)

https://www.domyown.com/bio-advanced-12-month-tree-shrub-insect-control-landscape-formula-p-3335.html

https://www.amazon.com/imidacloprid-insecticide/s?k=imidacloprid+insecticide


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

440mag said:


> +1 on ^^^previous replies^^^ and I'll add:
> 
> Obtain some active ingredient Imidacloprid and follow the directions for application rates in drenching the roots. The active ingredient is systemic; the plant will absorb the a.i. into its circulatory system and any insects biting into the plant are drt. (Never occurred to me I've never seen any aphids on any shrubs in our yard and that makes sense as we root drench all our shrubs every Spring against Japanese beetles ....)
> 
> ...


Yes I'm starting to become a big believer in these systemic root drench products. I used bayer 3-in-1 rose/shrub care (has imidacloprid as the insecticide component, probably less of it then the product you linked to) on all my roses/azaleas/rhodos this year and a noticeable improvement in insect/fungal damage. HOWEVER I did not use it on the rose of sharon until after I made this post the other day. 2 days later the aphids are still there but I don't expect it to work right away (or at all?) as a curative.

I've also used Bonide version of Tree/shrub (also imidacloprid) on my specimen trees primarily to combat Spotted Lanternfly-- consider yourself lucky if you live outside of PA/Mid-Atlantic and don't know what the hell those are.


----------

